
A brief look at some Twitter Spam. - chanux
http://techblog.avira.com/2009/10/14/a-brief-look-at-some-twitter-spam/en/
======
Tichy
Does any of the "bad website" things have an API (I mean the blacklisting that
modern browsers seem to include - not sure if FF includes something like that,
too).

Seems easy to detect Twitter spammers by following the links they post and
check them for spamminess.

Of course eventually they will take to building a following with innocent
content before they post the spam :-/

~~~
mseebach
> Of course eventually they will take to building a following with innocent
> content before they post the spam :-/

You mean like all those otherwise sane people retweeting obnoxious Google Wave
scams all last week?

